# [Risolto] X si inchioda all'uscita

## toki84

Salve a tutti.

Ho da poco installato gentoo ed ho un problema con l'interfaccia grafica. Quando la avvio, sia essa twm o xfce4, va tutto bene....i problemi li ho in chiusura: quando digito exit o premo Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace per chiudere il serverX la macchina si inchioda e sono costretto, con profondo dispiacere, a spegnerla brutalmente perchè non risponde più.

Vi allego la parte di /var/log/messages interessata:

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX ------------[ cut here ]------------

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX kernel BUG at mm/swap.c:215!

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX invalid operand: 0000 [#1]

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX PREEMPT SMP 

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX Modules linked in: fglrx

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX CPU:    1

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX EIP:    0060:[<c0149535>]    Tainted: P    B VLI

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX EFLAGS: 00213257   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1) 

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX EIP is at release_pages+0x14a/0x157

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX eax: 00000000   ebx: c13a5b40   ecx: 00000000   edx: c13a5b40

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX esi: 00000001   edi: 00000000   ebp: 00000000   esp: ddc1fecc

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX Process X (pid: 6406, threadinfo=ddc1e000 task=df5b3a70)

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX Stack: c140b900 00000000 00000000 b7d1a000 b7d1b000 ddc1ff2c 00000000 defc5690 

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX defc56bc dd34cc80 df1306a4 b791afff defc56ac df1306cc defc5690 00000000 

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX 00000000 c13a5b40 00000001 c140b910 00000001 c0155474 c140b910 00000001 

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX Call Trace:

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c0155474>] free_pages_and_swap_cache+0x5d/0x7f

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c0151963>] unmap_region+0x13f/0x14f

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c0151c01>] do_munmap+0x108/0x144

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c0151c82>] sys_munmap+0x45/0x66

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c0102e37>] sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX Code: 00 00 31 ed e8 a4 c8 2b 00 8d 44 24 04 89 04 24 e8 d7 a6 ff ff c7 44 24 04 00 00 00 00 e9 0b ff ff ff 83 ad a4 02 00 00 01 eb 9d <0f> 0b d7 00 7e fe 42 c0 e9 e9 fe ff ff 83 ec 10 89 5c 24 0c 8b 

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX <6>note: X[6406] exited with preempt_count 1

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX scheduling while atomic: X/0x00000001/6406

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c0404948>] schedule+0xca4/0xca9

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c011d15a>] release_console_sem+0xb8/0xba

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c011cf59>] vprintk+0x1b6/0x28e

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c040550f>] rwsem_down_read_failed+0x8e/0x178

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c01204de>] .text.lock.exit+0x27/0x85

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c011f25a>] do_exit+0xff/0x426

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c01040d9>] do_trap+0x0/0x108

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c010445a>] do_invalid_op+0x0/0xc3

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c0104508>] do_invalid_op+0xae/0xc3

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c0149535>] release_pages+0x14a/0x157

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<e13c23e7>] drm_free+0xb7/0x150 [fglrx]

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c024ce68>] __copy_to_user_ll+0x6c/0x7a

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<e13ba791>] firegl_aperture_free+0x171/0x220 [fglrx]

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<e13c23e7>] drm_free+0xb7/0x150 [fglrx]

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c0153b2a>] page_remove_rmap+0x2f/0x3d

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c01039b7>] error_code+0x4f/0x54

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c014007b>] filemap_nopage+0x2a/0x350

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c0149535>] release_pages+0x14a/0x157

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c0155474>] free_pages_and_swap_cache+0x5d/0x7f

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c0151963>] unmap_region+0x13f/0x14f

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c0151c01>] do_munmap+0x108/0x144

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c0151c82>] sys_munmap+0x45/0x66

Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX [<c0102e37>] sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

Ah se può esservi d'aiuto ecco la versione del mio kernel, dei miei ati-drivers e del mio x11-xorg:

-kernel version: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1; 

-ho una scheda video ATI Radeon 9600 XT/TVD con accelerazione grafica 3d perfettamente funzionante grazie agli   ati-drivers 8.14.13-r3 che ho emerso; 

-xorg-x11 è la versione 6.8.2-r6 

Ciao a tutti e Grazie per l'aiutoLast edited by toki84 on Wed Feb 15, 2006 3:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neryo

 *Quote:*   

> Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX PREEMPT SMP
> 
> Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX Modules linked in: fglrx
> 
> Feb 14 18:07:03 DLX CPU: 1 

 

ma hai smp abilitato nel kernel con una cpu?

----------

## Josuke

ho lo stesso problema...credo dipenda dalla versione dei driver ati

----------

## neryo

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> ho lo stesso problema...credo dipenda dalla versione dei driver ati

 

provate ad emegiare gli ati-drivers masked sono alla versione 8.22.5   :Wink: 

----------

## toki84

no, ho un pentium4 Hyper Trading...

cmq grazie per la dritta, domani provo.... buona serata

----------

## makami

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> ho lo stesso problema...credo dipenda dalla versione dei driver ati

 

stesso prolema, stessa conclusione  :Sad: 

sti driver..   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Bionicle

Ho anche io lo stesso problema ho provato di tutto ad aggiornare i driver ati il kernel ecc... con tutte le combinazioni. 

Conclusione finale é il kernel linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 che da problemi, non sono i driver ati. Può essere che ho configurato male il kernel ma con le versioni precedenti va tutto benissimo.

Dunque non ho risolto nemmeno io completamente il problema.

Ciao

----------

## makami

ora provo i 2.6.15-r5, la versione correntemente ~

15 minuti e vi dico..

----------

## shogun_panda

Non è che le due cose sono legate? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-432040.html

----------

## makami

ho messo nuovo kernel, riavviato ed è tutto ok, solo che a volte riavviava tranquillamente anche con il 2.6.15-r1

devo fare qualche altra prova con questo 2.6.15-r5

----------

## makami

niente da fare, anche con il 2.6.15-r5 stessa cosa, frezze all'uscita di X durante lo shutdown

sto pensando che possa a vere qualcosa a che fare con il framebuffer, prova a ricompilare il kernel senza

----------

## Josuke

io ho risolto mascherando questi

```
*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.22.5

      Latest version installed: 8.22.5

      Size of downloaded files: 191,886 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

```

e installando

```
*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.21.7

      Latest version installed: 8.21.7

      Size of files: 136,252 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ati.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

      License:       ATI

```

----------

## makami

olè, framebuffer disattivato e non è cambiato niente  :Very Happy: 

gli 8.21.7 mi danno problemi con la riproduzione dei filmati, me li fanno vedere tutti storti. 

mannaggia   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## toki84

Ciao

Ho risolto il problema grazie al consiglio di Josuke!

Ho mascherati gli ati-drivers che avevo ed ho installato gli ati-drivers versione 8.21.7....ora è tutto OK!

Grazie a tutti x l'aiuto!

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho notato ieri che se stoppo gdm da console mi va in kernel panic il computer (fenomeno riproducibile ad ogni stop). ho il kernel 2.6.14-r5 e gli ati  8.22.5. credo proprio che la colpa sia loro. adesso provo anche io il downgrade.

----------

## Josuke

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> io ho notato ieri che se stoppo gdm da console mi va in kernel panic il computer (fenomeno riproducibile ad ogni stop). ho il kernel 2.6.14-r5 e gli ati  8.22.5. credo proprio che la colpa sia loro. adesso provo anche io il downgrade.

 

si idem con il downgrade ti si dovrebbe mettere a posto la cosa...fammi sapere così ci metto una pietra sopra e basta

----------

